# Annoying wanna-be's



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

There's another thread on this somewhere, I think you'll find that there are people who will agree with you and then lots of people who will tell you to grow up and stop being judgemental. It isn't your place to tell other people how to dress. So they like looking like they're from the country... what exactly is the problem with that?


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

BarrelRacinRami said:


> Okay so I just needed a place to vent about this! Has anyone else noticed the new thing is city people wearing cowboy boots and buckle belts trying to be all cowgirl! Or when people say there like farmers and stuff even though they aren't and they just wanna be! It's so annoying! Stay a city person and leave the farming to us! Ugh! If you know what I'm talking about you can vent about it here! it's just my ultimate biggest pet peeve ever!:-x Hahaha.


 
Beware.... hahahaha.


----------



## BarrelRacinRami (Jan 6, 2013)

I totally agree with you! It's my personal view on it and I just wanted to know if anyone felt the same way! I just feel only country people should act like country! That's their lifestyle and I just think city people should have their own city lifestyle! hahaha. I totally respect your opinion though! that's just my view! Sorry if I offended you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't even know where to start with this thread... I, personally, think you should be ashamed of yourself. But maybe I'm overreacting.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

to me it's a compliment  They wanna be like us!
Venting is allowed on this forum too....btw, welcome to horse forum!


----------



## BarrelRacinRami (Jan 6, 2013)

Alexis I have no reason to be ashamed of my opinion. And I totally respect yours. I'm sorry I made you feel that way..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

what about people that were born and grew up in the city that are actually country at heart. I'm one of those people and could not control where I was born and where my parents decided to raise me. I would bet you any day that I am more "country" than you.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

BarrelRacinRami said:


> Alexis I have no reason to be ashamed of my opinion. And I totally respect yours. I'm sorry I made you feel that way..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are taking this fairly well.


----------



## BarrelRacinRami (Jan 6, 2013)

Everyone I'm very sorry you're viewing this thread this way. I'm so sorry! I didn't mean for it to be this way! I feel terrible I'm so sorry! I didn't mean to! I'm sorry..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

BarrelRacinRami said:


> Everyone I'm very sorry you're viewing this thread this way. I'm so sorry! I didn't mean for it to be this way! I feel terrible I'm so sorry! I didn't mean to! I'm sorry..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


With that being said, I think what you are referring to little preppy girls in cowgirl attire that scream when they break a nail and do not know or appreciate the value of hard work. Oh and ewwwwww horse poop!!!


----------



## BarrelRacinRami (Jan 6, 2013)

I also grew up in the city but I have horses out in the country! So i totally know where you're coming from purple monkey! and I am totally country at heart too


----------



## BarrelRacinRami (Jan 6, 2013)

Hahaha that's exactly what I mean! Im talking about the girls who have no connection to country and are afraid of horse poop! they just use country clothes as fashion! Even though they are very fashionable clothes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, so they say.

You know how some people feel they were born in the wrong body? They are a girl on the outside, but they know they are really a boy? Well some of us were born in cities, to poor bemused parents who couldn't understand that to me wearing jeans under a full length bridesmaid dress was quite reasonable, who had a cowboy outfit, rode bareback, trailed mud, straw and muck all over their nice city house.

I escaped as soon as I could, but it took me to my late 40's to find where I was meant to be, where I can wear jeans and cowboy boots, where no one bats an eye f I have fencing pliers in my belt while I'm shopping.

Don't judge, try and understand, some are wanna be's some of us are has to be's :lol:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

BarrelRacinRami said:


> Stay a city person and leave the farming to us! Ugh! If you know what I'm talking about you can vent about it here! it's just my ultimate biggest pet peeve ever!:-x Hahaha.





BarrelRacinRami said:


> I also grew up in the city but I have horses out in the country!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:shock: :shock: :shock:

Owning a horse, out in the country, doesn't in any way shape or form make you a FARMER! Have you actually ever grown anything other than weeds or a tiny garden? Bred, raised and then slaughtered livestock? What exactly qualifies YOU to be a farmer?

Stay a city person? Rather hypocritical considering YOU were raised in the city.... since going from city person to farmer is not allowable for them, how come it was ok for YOU?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Here's the annoying thing about cowgirl wannabe peeps...they look a whole lot better all duded up in boots and hats and belt buckles than I do!It just isn't fair! Sigh.... Oh well, I wouldn't be comfortable scooping the barn wearing all that anyway. I'll stick to my wranglers and sweat shirts and rubber boots. At least the horses recognize me that way.

Besides, by buying all that cowboy and cowgirl stuff, they are helping the economy and keeping jobs for Tony Lama employees, etc. And that is a very good thing.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

BarrelRacinRami I think you meant this as in people who dress and try to play the role as a "trend" for the time being, not people who live in the city and like or want that lifestyle, but JUST those who do it because they think its in for the time being. I cannot believe how rude and immature people are. I respect you for being mature and simply letting go of the nasty comments rather than feeding their fire. You are entitled to your opinion and sadly over the Internet people will translate it however their minds decide to recreate it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Goodness gracious, folks...! 

This is a new member of the forum who simply posted an opinion. While it is OK to disagree, it is NOT OK to call her names and be so incredibly rude.

I would like to welcome you to the forum, Barrel, and offer an apology to getting such a rough welcome here. As Golden Horse said, imitation is a form of flattery. I simply look and chuckle at those pristine boots that will never see a pile of poop touch their lovely leather.

Don't get aggravated, get amused!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome Barrel. 

There was just a conversation about this, so I think that's why you got such a rough response. 

Personally I love my Ariat cowboy boots, but I never ride western. In fact I ride in breeches, so I don't wear them when I ride. 

Tonight I am wearing an old kids hoodie, that's long on my wrists and so super comfy and slippers. Tomorrow, I have court with a foster kid, so I will be in a dress and heels. I grew up pretty wealthy as a kid, now I don't have enough money - so I fit into both roles rather well. 
People can judge, and they do, tomorrow I will be in a dress suit in court with a black kid foster kid (I am white, he is not mixed race). They stare, they point to the person they are with, and they try to figure us out. I smile, because they have a small mind. I think it's good for their brains to get some exercise. Some of the rudest ask if the foster kids are my kids. Why should I disclose that they are foster kids, so I now just say yes, they are. I have 4 foster kids, all a year apart, one black, one Hispanic, two white. 


For me personally, I don't judge someone on their weight, how they dress, their race, how attractive they are etc. 

I really don't judge someone based on fashion. The best foster kid I have currently, in fact I think he is the best I have ever had - sags his pants. Usually I can break kids of this by pinching their underwear, that's horrifying to them and the pants get pulled up. This kid will run away from me and then pull his pants back down again. Someone judging this kid from his appearance would be doing him a great injustice. We have snow here, this kid shovels my elderly neighbors before he does my own sidewalk. Last week we were in our local diner, someone dropped $20 out of their pocket as they paid their bill. This kid got on his knees under the table and ran after the person.

I am certain that people judge my black kid for sagging his pants, and they would feel safer with my white kids. My white kids who dress normally would steal their wallet, my black kid would return it to them. 

Therefore I don't judge someone based on their appearance. It means very little.


----------



## mangomelon (May 11, 2012)

BarrelRacerRami,

I kind of understand where you're coming from with being annoyed at city people who "dress up" like cowgirls, but then I realized that a real true cowgirl wouldn't care if others dressed like her because being a country girl is about more than just how you dress, it's about how you are on the inside and I know that sounds very cliche and it is but it's also true. Instead of being judgmental you should be proud that they admire you enough to dress like you (even if it's just outward appearance).

I also think that the truest cowgirl is confident enough in herself that she doesn't feel the need to get defensive and criticize "city people" for dressing like her because in the end, it's not about how you dress. Some of the best cowgirls I've known don't necessarily look like a "cowgirl" which goes to show that looks aren't everything.

On a different note, I like the equestrian style fashion. I think it's very adorable so I don't mind that other people like it and decide to wear it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Being a tomboy, I have always found women's fashions very mystifying. I loved cowboy boots from day one, and I was born and bred in the city. I know a good thing when I see it!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

When I really think about it, I have had horses since I was 9, I'm 37 now. When I put more thought into it, I have lived in a city far more than I have in the country. I'd be rather offended if someone suggested I was not an equestrian, or even a farm girl. While I have never slaughtered an animal, I get it. 

Heck I just bought cases of beer for the superbowl. I brought three cases stacked on each other to the check out, I was asked if I needed help carrying them to my car. My answer was 'no thank you, I am a farm girl'. I've never lived on a farm, but I have hauled more hay than I care to imagine, three cases of beer was nothing for my tiny 115lb frame.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a question for you OP - I live in the country. I'm quite happy to roll around in horse poo and get filthy-muddy BUT I don't dress in cowboy hats or cowboy boots. In fact, when I go out, I look like a city girl. Do you dislike that as equally?

(Please note, I don't mean this in a bad way, I'm sitting here smiling in amusement! I'm partly teasing you in a friendly way, partly really curious as to your opinion!)


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Welcome BarrelRacinRami, You go girl!!

I understand what you mean.
I am pretty sure I can invision the group of people you mean.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't mind seeing "city-folk" dressed as a cowgirl/boy, to me, that's just their own style of clothing.. It's when somebody who has grown up in the city, with no actual knowledge of a farm, tries to tell me how to do the job I been doing all my life.. That's when it annoys me.

Oh, you've never seen a cow in your life? Here, let me be taken away into narnia by your knowledge of how to do MY job.... No.
I milk cows, I live on a dairy farm, we raise calves, we cull animals(humanely) we breed our own beef, it's just us, it's our lifestyle, our choice, our means of survival, and I don't appreciate when somebody with no understanding of that tries to tell me otherwise. Do I go up to a lawyer and tell them they aren't following the justice system and I could do a better job? Hell to the no, no way.. So don't tell me how to do my job 

I ride english, you know, jodphurs, long leather boots etc.. But I do love a good pair of cowboy boots, and a nice western saddle.. Am I a wannabe if I walk around in my cowboy boots? So nah, the clothing side of it doesn't bother me.. Just the opinionated people who seem to think their way is the right way even though they don't know any of the ways
-Not that I hate opinionated people at all!! Hell, I am one.. But I can accept when my opinion isn't wanted nor correct is all


----------



## FlyingHorse (Jan 8, 2013)

To me your post comes off as you making assumptions of other people based purely on what you see. Mother always told me making assumptions only made an *** out of me and that I shouldn't do it. The truth is your assumptions are feeding your frustrations when in all honesty how much do you really know about the people you are speaking about? Try being a little more open minded when it comes to other people and you may be surprised. 

And welcome to the forum. I'm new here too.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh goodness...

I know what your talking about!

There are these girls at my school that wear cowgirl boots and always say how 'country' they are. I think one time we had a lot of rain one day so it was muddy outside and she slipped and got her jeans in some mud....she started to cry..

The true name of country is being ruined by little prissy girls....idk if I see men doing it as much at our school or area.

Another thing I kinda see is the whole equestrian fad. There were or people who would wear breeches or polo shirts with high boots and say that they were equestrians. It's like, "No...your not a equestrian, you see a horse and you literally start to pee in your pants because you are so scared."


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

I just laugh stuff like that off. I remember back in the early '80s when "hunt coats and tall boots" were in fashion. I was riding english and doing HJ at the ti,e-it was one of the few times when I was fashionable LOL. Well, except that I never quite got all of the horse hair out of my tweedy jacket but in my defense I did clean the horsepoop off the soles of my field boots ;-)


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I like basic western fashion and would rather see people dressed in it than some of the other things they could be wearing.

I DO roll my eyes or chuckle when tourist season hits and fellows tip their Toby Keith type straw hats and drawl "Howdy, ma'am." Still, I'd rather that than one saying saying, "Whud up, b*****s?" which I have gotten when visiting other places.

Hope that isn't too rough. If so, I apologize.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

BarrelRacinRami said:


> Okay so I just needed a place to vent about this! Has anyone else noticed the new thing is city people wearing cowboy boots and buckle belts trying to be all cowgirl! Or when people say there like farmers and stuff even though they aren't and they just wanna be! It's so annoying! Stay a city person and leave the farming to us! Ugh! If you know what I'm talking about you can vent about it here! it's just my ultimate biggest pet peeve ever!:-x Hahaha.


This has been going on "since Moby **** was a minnow" 

There must be quite a few folks who don't remember or never saw the
1980's movie "Urban Cowboy" with John Travolta:shock:

Don't think that didn't set off a firestorm purchase of cowboy hats, boots, belt buckles, etc by people who previously didn't know what any of those things were.

Unless one of "them" is buying a horse and trying to keep it on the back patio, let em have their wishful moment.

By far the most dangerous and life-threatening Wannabe's are the people who not only try and dress like a biker, they actually go out and buy a big CC motorcycle and go down the road. Risking their life (generally a mid-life crisis one) and anyone in their path:?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dustbunny said:


> Here's the annoying thing about cowgirl wannabe peeps...they look a whole lot better all duded up in boots and hats and belt buckles than I do!It just isn't fair!


:rofl::rofl: I get that one, that is just so not fair


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I usually have a nice soundtrack playing in my head at any given moment. When encountering a frustrating wanna be, their effect is lessened by this song. Mocking people in my head usually offers the illusion of being sweet and nice to people I couldn't care less about. 
The Offspring - Pretty Fly (For A White Guy) HQ - YouTube

(Just kidding about the mocking part. I really am quite nice to just about everyone. Or at least I try.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

It's a fashion trend, that's all. Its just like the "school girl" look when Britney Spears first came out. Give it some time, it will settle down. There's no need to waste your time with what other people wear. Its their decision. Just like when I decide to go out and throw on 4" heels, doll it up, and have a drink or two. They're doing the same thing, just decided on a different style of clothes that night.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh goodness, I love and hate rodeos at the same time for this reason. :lol: Literally EVERY girl at the rodeo is dressed in boots and a dress. Add some blingy show jewelry and voila, you're a cowgirl! Meanwhile I'm over here washing my pig or watering my turkeys in some jeans. I can say that my boots would envy those girls' boots, though. They'll never see even a hint of mud while mine are caked in unmentionables LOL. But really, it's something I just shake my head at. It's a cute fashion trend. Heck, I've worn boots and a dress to my friend's wedding! But it's a little too difficult to feed and care for your animals when you're worried about bending over too far, or a breeze rolling in.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

on the one hand, I understand. Especially if the "wanna be's" are over confident/anoying. Its hard to deal with people who tell you they know everything when they dont know what end of a horse the bridle goes on:lol: I've had a few of these ("oh sure I can ride, I used to gallop a stallion all over the place, even over jumps!", when in actuality it was an old gelding at a lesson barn that spooked and cantered over a cross rail while the rider screamed hysterically) and it sucks to baby sit them.

on the other hand, I was one of those city girls. Loved horses as soon as I knew what they were but lived in vancouver with parents that couldnt afford much. I showed up at my first lesson(of a total of 4 lessons) wearing cheap dress boots and purple tights. They were the closest thing in my wardrobe to what I saw "real" riders wearing. I've worked so hard to be one of the "country girls", breaking my own horses(and some bones in the process), working at an auction mart herding cows, etc. My family still lives in the city, cant tell the front of a horse from the back, only sees cow on a plate, and they still look at me funny when I talk horses to them.


----------



## cowgal366 (Feb 5, 2013)

Honestly i feel the same way as you. Some might be country at heart but then theres the ones that cant have a wear mark or speck of dirt on them but they call themselfs country.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

That's like saying people only country people should drive a pick up! Only black people should like rap music. Only lesbians can dress like tomboys. Only men can like sports. People with mental illness are insane. 

Stereotypes are alive and well thanks to close minded people !

It's a matter of personal preference. 

What exactly make hats and boots 100%, undeniably country?! Why do you feel so possessive over clothing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

cowgal366 said:


> Honestly i feel the same way as you. Some might be country at heart but then theres the ones that cant have a wear mark or speck of dirt on them but they call themselfs country.


So dirty cloths = country?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

SlideStop said:


> So dirty cloths = country?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why not, since "owning horses in the country" = FARMER :lol:


----------



## cowgal366 (Feb 5, 2013)

Exactly!! lol


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I own a horse, sometimes I wear my cowboy boots covered in mud.. sometimes I look like a city girl who wants to look cute. I in no way consider myself a farmer because I own a horse


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Someone remind me to go wallow in my pigpen before I head into town next time since I am apparently not country...

Yes, I actually live on a "farm". I have pigs, chickens, cows, turkeys, goats and horses. I have bred, raised and even slaughtered them myself (which is pretty evident... wind came up during turkey slaughter a couple weeks ago and there are feathers EVERYWHERE!!). There's an incubator of chicken eggs in my office, the manager of the feed mill knows me, my kiddos and my daycare kiddos by sight and name we are there so often. 

My friends laughingly call me "the pig farmer" because I've always got a batch of piglets and if you want a whole or half-pig, I'm the gal to call but mostly because they find it hilarious..... why? Because I am anal about my house and myself being clean. I don't have a farmhouse, I have a Craftsman style house that's on a farm. You stomp through my house in muddy boots and I will remove your head. My carpets are shampooed 2x a month since I have crawling daycare kiddos.

I have never been seen off my property in anything even remotely "dirty". Sure I get downright D I R T Y doing chores and then I am immediately in the shower. I own/ride horses but not in dirty boots/jeans. I prefer to wear clean breeches and tall boots as I ride English but I'll wear clean jeans/full chaps and if I should get dirty, I always have a change of clothes in my truck. I have my horse boarded and in exchange I clean stalls, bring in all the horses and feed at night. Won't find me dirty after... I pull on my overalls, barn coat and get the job done. Strip back down to my real clothing and I am presentable to be seen in-town. 

I don't consider myself a "farmer"... more like a hobby farmer since my place is funded by my husband and I working non-farm jobs. I'm about as "country" as you can get though.... the rural farm publication refuses to deliver to me because as they put it "there is rural.... and then, there is YOU". Ooops!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Why can't people be flattered that others are trying to dress like them?

What should be more annoying, everyone trying to imitate you or dispising your way of dressing?

Don't "country girls" ever scrape off the mud and switch out their well worn jeans for a dress and heels? You know, one of those outfits city girls wear?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't understand what the big deal is with people wearing cowboy boots, belt buckles and hats. Belt buckles are not only a cowboy thing. There are many styles out there, including Nascar. Just sayin.

I think cowboy hats and boots are a great fashion. I will take people wearing those over wearing shorts that don't even cover their butt cheeks and "shirts" that only cover nipples and heels that are straight out of a porn flick.


----------



## BarrelRacinRami (Jan 6, 2013)

You guys stop being mean. I didn't mean for this to be a mean stereotypical post. I feel really bad im sorry..im trying to get this post deleted..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Don't worry about it BarrelRacinRami, some people need to go on & on & on about things. Frankly I don't know why it bothers them so much, just like they don't know why it bothers you so much.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Don't worry about it BarrelRacinRami, some people need to go on & on & on about things. Frankly I don't know why it bothers them so much, just like they don't know why it bothers you so much.


Its the internet, we're just people with to much time on our hands :lol:

For me it keeps me from wanting to strangle my co-workers I share a closet with :rofl:


----------



## BarrelRacinRami (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you taffy! And it doesnt bother me that much I just wonder why. And you guys definetely answers me! Thanks but please dont put me down anymore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm going to go at this from a little different angle. People that call me "country" or "cowgirl" get a death glare. Yes I own a horse, guns, a jeep, a truck and chickens. I'm also a liberal athiest. I wear by boots only when I'm going to ride. I own a truck to move my trailer. I have my jeep because it does good in the snow, mud and rain. I am in NO WAY a cowgirl. Cowgirl is a job title. I am an western equestrian. I get mad when people call me country. I don't get why anyone would want to be called that. I live in a small town that doesn't change who I am. 

Whenever I hear english riders complaining about the equstrian style fab I always want to laugh with them. Go to a rodeo. Its like everyone dressing like a stereotypical verison of yourself. I saw a girl at a rodeo once that went as far as to put spurs on her new Fatbabies. Too bad no one told her that they're not suppose to drag on the ground. 

OP don't feel bad. Many people share your view on the matter. Many people don't. Thats why the forum is here, for people to talk it out.


----------



## BarrelRacinRami (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks I race barrels you made me feel better! Thanks for the people sticking up for me and not yelling at me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Barrelracinrami,

I am gonna jump in here and remind you that everyone who has a different opinion , or feels as strongly about this from the opposite perspective is NOT being mean to you. you made a comment at the beginning , your opinion, and others have theirs. outside of directly calling you a name, or being outright rude, an expression of an opposing opinion is not being mean. it's being different. Forums are all about being different.

If someone truly has crossed the line and is rude or calls you a name, use the little red report button on the bottom left hand side of every post to bring this to the attention of the moderators. OK?
Relax and let folks add some color to your thread, just so long as it's not "off-color".


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

Let's not forget the "horse-people wannabes" who are active on this forum but don't actually own any real horses, or are even much involved with them.

I'm pointing to myself for example.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

BlueSpark said:


> Don't "country girls" ever scrape off the mud and switch out their well worn jeans for a dress and heels? You know, one of those outfits city girls wear?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl: not this one!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I wear what I wear depending on the day and whats clean in my closet. 

I sometimes venture into town wearing a Deadpool sweatshirt and a ninja turtle belt holding up my jeans.

Sometimes I'm wearing my navajo print jacket and a pipestone necklace.

Sometimes I wear my white camo jacket and a pair of aviators.

Other times I have my cowboy boots and belt buckle on. 

I just don't dress the same on an everyday basis to really warrant a specific "style". My closet is like a bag full of calico cats. Its got some strange stuff in there that isn't related to other things and has no business going with anything else, but I make it work.

I very rarely wear my cowboy hat and duster unless I'm going out on a trail and its raining that day. Thats maybe once or twice a year, but its nice to have for those days.

I do see some girls wear spurs on their boots in town and I have to laugh. They are the big huge western spurs with the gigantic rowels. I laugh and roll my eyes for other reason other than fashion though. These are the same girls that will knock the crap out of their horse for falling off, so I know they're compensating for something.

I live out in the "country" and I don't mind being called "country". Theres a big city here and I'm alright with feeling like a fish out of water when I'm in it. Doesn't make me any better or worse than anyone else. Its just who I am and what I feel comfortable as.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

BlueSpark said:


> Don't "country girls" ever scrape off the mud and switch out their well worn jeans for a dress and heels? You know, one of those outfits city girls wear?


I used to do that. Now that I'm starting to become an old geezer, I just feel lucky to have (mostly) matching clothes, no hay in my hair, and wearing deodorant!


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Okay, I've been rude and not read everyone's post on here, I just wanted to post my opinion. I'd be flattered that they're trying to be something that of a lot of you already are. Don't forget, they can dress that way all they want, but they'll probably never have their own horses, never live in the country. Let them dress that way, because they may never get to live the real cowgirl lifestyle.

That style is quite popular in England too, but there are even less real cowgirls over here (in fact, no real cowgirls here, we're just wannabes) I dress that way all the time, and I ride western, but I live in cold, old England, and have never worked on a ranch in my life. Doesn't stop me wanting to, but for now, dressing that way and riding western is the closest I'll get.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Ooooh I have cows... does that make me a cowgirl?

I've never herded or roped them from horseback, my horse is terrified of ropes AND cows BUT I did herd them wearing nothing but a towel once! :lol:

The pastor next door requested that there be no repeat performances. :shock:


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I sold my cows but still have some Bison and a few Guinea Fowl beside the horses and I don't usually bother to scrape the mud off when I go to town. [I just wish it would rain so I had mud to drag around.] 

What does that make me?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Cherie said:


> I sold my cows but still have some Bison and a few Guinea Fowl beside the horses and I don't usually bother to scrape the mud off when I go to town. [I just wish it would rain so I had mud to drag around.]
> 
> What does that make me?


In need of some cows? :lol:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh and a goat! You NEED a goat..... no make that two and I have just the annoying, pesty, escaping, UPS man chasing goats for you!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

BarrelRacinRami said:


> I totally agree with you! It's my personal view on it and I just wanted to know if anyone felt the same way! I just feel only country people should act like country! That's their lifestyle and I just think city people should have their own city lifestyle! hahaha. I totally respect your opinion though! that's just my view! Sorry if I offended you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 So the country people are odd if they dress up and go to the city?


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I liked the people that dress like cowboy's at exhibitions I use to groom at, it was like a parade of silly looking people who bought one of everything at the gift shops and put it all on. 

Other wise I don't care, dress how you want, and good for you wanting to learn something new. The only problem I have is when people come with the idea that they already know everything. Ones that are open to learning and new experiences are more than welcome. Got to start some where, sadly where I live the more experienced people are on the older side and retiring when they can, if no one younger wants to learn it will become a lost trade.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I think it's amusing sometimes, especially when you see a girl at high school (or anywhere really) clad in fancy cowboy boots that you know she would never even step in a pinch of mud with. Let alone look like they worked hard five minutes in their life. 

In VA you have the ******* and Cowboy wanna-be's. Makes me shake my head.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> So dirty cloths = country?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes and no, true country isn't afraid to get their clothes dirty when something comes up.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I live on a busy US Highway. Unless stock honors fences, they don't last long here. Goats would not do well. We go through about a dozen Guineas a year. 

Got time for a funny story? One time husband came to the house with three dressed, skinned Guineas to cook. I looked at him and asked "Was it a dog or a car?" He ducked his head and said "They were only hit by one car and it didn't run over them." I answered " great! You want me to fix 'road-kill' stew?"

Times were pretty tough back then so we had 'chicken' and dumplings that night. I did not tell our son for many years. He said "Yah! I knew it was something like that because there was too much meat in it!" Smart A** kid!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Darrin said:


> Yes and no, true country isn't afraid to get their clothes dirty when something comes up.


Well you would absolutely say I live in the city but I am certainly not afraid to do dirty, just like many many other "city people". We certainly aren't dirt-a-phobic! Heck, I just built a barn with a friend of mine, did all the fencing and all the painting. Power washed and stained a huge deck. Ripped apart my girlfriends room and re did it. Oh yeah, and I'm a woman.  There is no shame in keeping good cloths good, whether its a nice pair of cowboy boots or a good shirt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I used to do that. Now that I'm starting to become an old geezer, I just feel lucky to have (mostly) matching clothes, no hay in my hair, and wearing deodorant!


You wear deodorant? Doin' one better than me there SR! And I'm a city girl...

I used to turn up for work with bits of hay stuck to my clothes and filling up my pockets, I'd sit next to the bin in meetings and sneak handfuls of hay into it while everyone was concentrating on the presentation or whatever. I also had to sit on my hands because my fingernails were filthy. And I had dirt patches all over my arms.

I'd have to go into the stables every morning to muck out and feed before work and, because I like my sleep too much, I never left much time for it. At first I was good and I'd change into old clothes and gumboots to do the routine before changing back into my work clothes, but once I realised that step was robbing me of another 10 minutes of sleep-in I decided I couldn't be bothered. So I was there stomping around in mucky shavings in my stockings and heels and pencil skirt, splashing my blouse with slightly slimy water, getting chaff in my hair and sweating like a pig. Once I was done I'd dash out and do my best job of tidying myself up on the bus. I must have been a picture! :lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I just try to dress for whatever I am doing. I live in the country on a farm. If I am stringing barbed wire, I don't wear cowboy boots. I wear work boots. If I am riding, then I wear riding boots. If I am teaching an online course, I wear pajamas. If I am playing a classical concert, then I wear my black formal gown. It's all good. 

I do wear deodorant for all occasions, so me and Speed Racer are on the same page there.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Celeste said:


> I do wear deodorant for all occasions, so me and Speed Racer are on the same page there.


You're missing a trick there. If you want a seat on public transport deodorant is not your friend 

Totally agree about teaching online courses in pyjamas though - now I'm working from home I spend half my phone "meetings" snuggled up in bed with the laptop on my lap and my hair dishevelled. (I can also wake up at five to 9 if I want to )


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

You have written a post that is extremely judgemental in a negative sense.. Than you have the steryotyping of saying people are country people and than city people . It not your poblem what people wear. Im not city nor am i country and you can not just limit people, to being only city or only country.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I haven't read this whole thread, so if this post is awkward oh well!

But, I have the opposite problem!!! I'm actually country and I wear muck boots, ripped jeans, and whatnot to go riding, but in school I dress up in a polo, khakis/nice designer ripped jeans and somenice sneakers and a jacket and whatnot!

Everyone jokes that I would be the last person they would suspect to be country-ish in my school 

However, there are wanna-be ******** in my town that wear plaid shirts, jeans and construction boots and I really don't give a flying poop. They an do what they want and as long as they don't annoy me I won't bother them.


----------

